# Video: Why is Red Meat ... Red?



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2015)

I just saw this nifty video. It explains what that red juice is, the stuff that leaks out of meat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8umfq5CNLM&index=18&list=PL674E76450DFCEA0A


----------



## creative (Dec 8, 2015)

The video didn't work (for me) but oh....a wild guess...the redness is due to blood!?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2015)

creative said:


> The video didn't work (for me) but oh....a wild guess...the redness is due to blood!?


Nope, not blood. 

Try this link: https://youtu.be/P8umfq5CNLM?list=PL674E76450DFCEA0A

Or, go to YouTube and search for: SciShow "why is red meat"


----------



## creative (Dec 8, 2015)

Hmmm....not convinced.  

http://www.thenakedscientists.com/HTML/questions/question/1312/


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2015)

creative said:


> Hmmm....not convinced.
> 
> Why Is Blood Red? - Science Questions, from the Naked Scientists


Yeah, that explains why *blood* is red. Meat is red because of myoglobin. Do you think there is blood inside of the muscle cells? In between the muscle cells? Or maybe that there are so many capillaries in muscles, that we are seeing blood in them?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2015)

creative said:


> Hmmm....not convinced.
> 
> http://www.thenakedscientists.com/HTML/questions/question/1312/




You should be. It's true. Do your own research if you don't believe.


----------



## creative (Dec 8, 2015)

OK - on further inspection, it does seem to be that myoglobin is responsible for meat being red.  

It will be a while though before this filters through public perception sufficiently to be taken on board though I feel.  For instance, most cooks are saying to let meat rest after cooking, to stop it bleeding.....


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 8, 2015)

creative said:


> OK - on further inspection, it does seem to be that myoglobin is responsible for meat being red.
> 
> It will be a while though before this filters through public perception sufficiently to be taken on board though I feel. *For instance, most cooks are saying to let meat rest after cooking, to stop it bleeding.....*


 
It's filtered through my perception for quite some time now.  I would guess that most cooks know that resting meat after cooking helps redistribute the *juices*. 
-------------------------- 
Thank you for posting the video, Taxy.   It's very explanatory and helpful.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 8, 2015)

My only complaint with the video is that steak was medium rare... my rare steaks don't really leak any oxygen rich protein water, they don't get hot enough.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2015)

creative said:


> OK - on further inspection, it does seem to be that myoglobin is responsible for meat being red.
> 
> It will be a while though before this filters through public perception sufficiently to be taken on board though I feel.  For instance, most cooks are saying to let meat rest after cooking, to stop it bleeding.....




Those cooks don't know what we know.  You let the meat rest so the JUICES can be reabsorbed.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2015)

Eating kosher , I know there is no blood in any meat, not only blood is drained, meat is salted and soaked to draw out whatever little blood was not drained originally, and yet, the meat is still red. So the video is correct.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2015)

Excellent point Charlie. No question there is no blood left in meat we buy.


----------

